
Manhattan’s God of Insects - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/52/the-hive/manhattans-god-of-insects
======
dmix
I know these long-form 'new journalism' pieces like to liven up stories with
detail but sometimes these article includes so much it can be distracting. I'm
curious about the guy's job not the Baskerville font used on a sign or the
exact riot grrrl music playing on the speakers, etc. Although it may just be
my low-information tolerance internet brain...

Anyway, it's an interesting story nonetheless. I would love to have one of
those buttery boards on my wall. Whenever my cat catches an insect around the
house I always look at it very closely, the amount of detail and the variety
in species in common household insects is quite amazing and easy to overlook.

I wonder how you find a place like that in a city or how they get their
business with such a niche clientele?

Edit: found their website, with an online store! What a great collection
[https://theevolutionstore.com/](https://theevolutionstore.com/)

------
pesenti
If you visit New York City with (or without) kids, go to the Evolution Store
in SoHo. The amazing gigantic bug displays, human skeletons, animal monsters
like two headed calves, candies with bugs, make for a really entertaining (and
free) hour.

~~~
maneesh
and if you go upstairs you can see skeletons of children

------
jokoon
Cannot access the article with cookies disabled. Not even bothering.

